# hamstring pull



## rks1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Pulled / strained left hamstring. How long should it take to heal. Can or should I work legs at all while I wait?? I'm still able to squat- just haven't tried anything heavy since 12/12/08. 
 Todays workout
Squat--135x10x3, 185x10x2, 225x10x2
       --135x10x2 deep pause squats w/ 1-2sec hold
Leg press--4pps x20, 5pps x15, 6pps x15, 7pps x10
     (pps=plates per side)
stiff leg deads--135x 10x 4

seated ham curl-- 50x10x2, 15x20x3(left leg only__trying to flush with blood to hopefully help healing)

I felt the pull/strain while doing last set of single leg curls w/ 145 lbs. on Dec.12.  Today was my first leg workout since. All todays weights were really light trying not to cause more damage,but still get some work in.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 27, 2008)

First things first, stop with the leg work dude.  You just pulled your hamstring, it needs time to heal.  The last thing is needs is more damage from working out.

When was this pulled?  How badly do you think it was pulled?  Any black and blue?  Just pulling info for someone more knowledgeable to comment.  In the meantime RICE it.


----------



## rks1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Pulled it on Dec 12. Iced it intermittently when I came home for rest of the day. No bruising that I could see. Just very sensitive/touchy when I move quickly or bend to pick up something. Moving slowly seems to keep the pain to a minimum. No pain meds so I don't overdo anything thru masked pain. My job keeps me on my feet all day & sometimes causes stiffness on injured ham.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 29, 2008)

Wait for it to heal first, then work out why it happened.

A major reason could be due to an imbalance between pushing work and pulling work for the legs.

From that workout alone there is an imbalance between these two areas.

Untill then, stay away from training. Do light stretches and anything your doc tells you to do, maybe even go to a physio for advice - but no training!


----------



## rks1969 (Dec 29, 2008)

That day wasn't normal at all. I was just feeling it out to see how bad the damage was & how much I could handle. A normal workout looks like this....
Quads-
 Extensions- 45x50, 90x25, 135x20, 180x10
 Front squats-135x10, 155x10, 175x10, 195x6
 Back Squat- 225x10, 275x10, 315x5, 405x fail
 sissy squats- w/45lb plate x10-20x4
tread  #3 incline x 30min @3-4mph
Hams-
 Standing or kneeling curl- 45x 40, 70x30, 
   95x15, 120x12, 145x10 (each leg)
 stiff leg deads-225x10-15 x 4-5
 seated curl-110x 10-20x 4-5
 leg press (hi&wide) 6-7pps x 20-40 x 4
treadmill- #15 incline x 30 min @ 2-3mph

These are done Quads on Monday & Hams on Friday. How does this look to you ? I guess the imbalance would be in the total workload for each day. I've never had anyone critique my workout before so I welcome any opinions or suggestions that might help.
  Thanks


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey I got an idea.  Why don't you throw in a few more sets!  No wonder you pulled your dam hamstring.  

16 sets of quads plus treadmill

same thing or more on hams.

Jesus Fucking Christ!

Now youre still trying to work it!!!????

Type A male I take it?


----------



## rks1969 (Dec 29, 2008)

A little hard work never hurt anybody 
This is my first real injury in 24 years of lifting.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 30, 2008)

rks1969 said:


> That day wasn't normal at all. I was just feeling it out to see how bad the damage was & how much I could handle. A normal workout looks like this....
> Quads-
> Extensions- 45x50, 90x25, 135x20, 180x10
> Front squats-135x10, 155x10, 175x10, 195x6
> ...



Push/Quads = 20 Sets + 60 mins treadmill (Leg press is more push oriented than pull).

Pull/Hams = 13-15 Sets, most of which is isolation like leg curls.

Theres a pretty big imbalance there.

Switch out the leg curl variations for things like Good Mornings, Single Leg RDLs, Rack Pulls, Glute Ham Raises etc. More compounds rather than isolations.

Also drop either leg press or a squat variation.

Should end up at about 16 sets for each. You might wanna cut down the cardio also, haha. Perhaps do some rowing for one of those bouts of cardio? Or add some extra ham sets to balance the treadmill out.

Obviously, this is all assuming your injury is healed and in top shape.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 30, 2008)

rks1969 said:


> A little hard work never hurt anybody
> This is my first real injury in 24 years of lifting.



ok


----------



## WorkForIt (Dec 31, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Wait for it to heal first, then work out why it happened.
> 
> A major reason could be due to an imbalance between pushing work and pulling work for the legs.
> 
> ...



^ what he said.

You might want to start an intensive stretching routine. Also look into Trigger Point release and Self Myo-fasicial release.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 31, 2008)

WorkForIt said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> You might want to start an intensive stretching routine. Also look into Trigger Point release and Self Myo-fasicial release.



I would look more into why it happened in the first place.  In my case (I pulled it ~2 months ago) it was a combination of muscular imbalances with being a cocky douche (doing close to a 3RM after dropping calories by 500).

I wouldn't do "intensive" stretching so soon afterward, but light stretching may help.  If you can bare it, very light cardio will help too.  You don't even need to get your heart rate up all that much, you're just seeking to get the blood flowing to your legs to promote recovery.  Something like walking or very light biking.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2008)

look into getting some soft tissue work to help break up adhesions and scar tissue that have formed and then integrate that with some movement (eccentric focus can help here) and stretching to help realign the collagen fibers.

patrick


----------



## rks1969 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I figure this pull came from getting to happy with the weight I was using, and trying to grit thru a crappy previous week. I felt weak & unfocused on my other workouts earlier that week. What kinda time frame should I use before I get back into real training. 
 I've been stretching & massaging with a firm, foam roller. I just can't wait to get back at the weight pile.


----------



## CellWarrior (Dec 31, 2008)

I just recovered from a Pulled Hammy. Took me 8 weeks of taking it easy to fully heal. I'd take it easy till mid Feb....


----------

